# kutner



## ryba

Cześć.

  Wczoraj, w rozmowie z kolegą, użyłem słowa _kutner_ (nie pamiętam zupełnie, jak do tego doszło). Użyłem go w liczbie mnogiej (_kutnery_), a on go nie zrozumiał. Zacząłem więc tłumaczyć, o co chodzi, mówiąc, że kutnery to są te takie kuleczki, które tworzą się na powierzchni niektórych materiałów (np. dresu – pewnie z powodu zawartości bawełny), ale zanim to powiedziałem, sam skumał i dokończył, że to to co się tworzy, jak materiał się mechaci. Terminu _kutnery_ nie znał. Jakby życie postawiło go w sytuacji wymagającej użycia jakiegoś określenia, powiedziałby _kuleczki_.

  Później powiedziałem innemu kumplowi, że tamten nie wiedział, co to kutnery i zapytałem, czy on wie. Nie wiedział. Jeden jest spod Chodzieży, drugi z Drezdenka. Elokwentni, oczytani.

  W Wikipedii istnieje artykuł o kutnerze, ale chodzi o użycie w kontekście botanicznym (takie też znałem, nie zdziwiło mnie).

  Czy słowo _kutner_ użyte w kontekście odzieżowym jest ogólnopolskie? Jeżeli nie, to moglibyście powiedzieć, jak nazywacie 'kutnery'? A może po prostu jest to słowo wystarczająco mało ważne, żeby nie być ludziom (zwłaszcza rodzaju męskiego) znane?

  W moim życiu było wiele kutnerów – istniały od zawsze. Jako zjawisko, czasem jako problem. Zawsze nazywałem je tak samo. Nawet istnieją specjalne golarki do ubrań, pozwalające się z nimi rozprawiać; była taka jedna w domu. Nie pamiętam, co było na niej napisane, ale "golarka do kutnerów" daje w Google 0 rezultatów.

Dzięki z góry!


----------



## Thomas1

Ja powiedziałbym, że bluzka się mechaci.

Kilka ciekawych faktów:





> kutner
> 1. bot. gęsty, srebrzysty meszek pokrywający powierzchnię łodygi, liści lub owoców niektórych roślin występujących w siedliskach suchych, chroniący roślinę przed nadmiernym parowaniem
> 2. włók. włochata, miękka okrywa włókienna tkaniny
> <od kutnerować>
> Słownik wyrazów obcych PWN c Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA


Słowo pochodzi z francuskiego "cotonner":





> 1  Se couvrir  d'un duvet, d'une bourre comparable au coton. | Ce lainage cotonne.
> _Le Grand Robert_


To z kolei wywodzi się z arabskiego "qutun".

Wydaje mi się, że twoje użycie słowa 'kutner' różni się nieco jego słownikowego znaczenia.


----------



## jazyk

> Słowo pochodzi z francuskiego "cotonner": 	Quote:
> 1  Se couvrir  d'un duvet, d'une bourre comparable au coton. | Ce lainage cotonne.
> _Le Grand Robert_
> To z kolei wywodzi się z arabskiego "qutun".


Portugalski _algodão_, hiszpański _algodón _i włoski _cotone _oznaczają _bawełnę_.


----------



## BezierCurve

Być może "kołtun" to inna wersja tego samego. Chociaż to bardziej w odniesieniu do włosów lub sierści. Ale nie tylko.

"Kutnera" nie znałem.


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> Portugalski _algodão_, hiszpański _algodón _i włoski _cotone _oznaczają _bawełnę_.


To ciekawe, że w jednych językach został przedimek, a w innych już nie. 



			
				Oxford English Dictionary said:
			
		

> [ME. coton, cotoun, a. F. coton = Pr. coton, It. cotone, OSp. coton, Pg. cotão, a. Arab. qutn, qutun, in Sp. Arab. qoton. From the Arab. with prefixed article, alqoton, Sp. alcoton, algodon, comes acton, q.v.]


 Czy w takim razie w portugalskim istnieją dwa słowa oznaczające bawełnę?


----------



## majlo

Nigdy nie słyszałem słowa "kutner" wcześniej. Nie wiem też, jak bym je nazwał, gdybym musiał, bo nigdy jeszcze nie musiałem.  Aczkolwiek najprawdopodobniej opisowo.


----------



## jazyk

> Czy w takim razie w portugalskim istnieją dwa słowa oznaczające bawełnę?


Nie znałem słowa _cotão_. Według tego słownika oznacza: _Tecido de algodão bem resistente._ (Dość odporny materiał bawełniany.)


----------



## Rusak963

Również nie znałem tego terminu, aczkolwiek znam takie zjawisko. Najprawdopodobniej powiedziałbym, że bluza mi się zmechaciła. Jakbym miał nazwać ów kuleczki to chyba byłyby to kłaki.


----------



## ryba

Hahaha. 

Tego się obawiałem! Dzięki wielkie.



Thomas1 said:


> Wydaje mi się, że twoje użycie słowa 'kutner' różni się nieco jego słownikowego znaczenia.



No, różni się, bo w słowniku _kutner_ jest zawsze _singulare tantum_, tak jak w botanice, a w znanym mi tekstylnym tego słowa  użyciu jest jak najbardziej policzalny.

Zapytałem się mamy o te kutnery i powiedziała, że babcia (szlachcianka z Kałusza, Małopolska Wschodnia, Ukraina) tak zawsze mówiła. Nie mówiła też, że materiał się mechaci, tylko że się kudłaci, chociaż pewnie znała oba określenia.


----------



## Kos

I hope you don't mind me switching the language to English for this post, but from what I've read in your description, Ryba, I think I know exactly what you're describing.   In English, we just call them "lint balls" or "fuzz" if you're talking about the little lint-like particles on clothing. Some children call them "fuzzies", which is a diminutive of the word. Another word we use for unraveled threading or material that looks like its been hooked on something and had a bit of the fabric pulled is a "run". (ex) There's a run in my soccer jersey.

 As for "golarka do kutnerów" it looks like a direct translation of the English word "lint roller/ lint brush".  I don't know if this really helped, but I just figured I'd give my input to let you know that I know what you're trying to describe, and that this is an interesting thread.


----------



## ryba

Dziękuję Ci bardzo, Kos! I'm glad you like it! And I highly appreciate your input as I'm studying filologia angielska. It's always nice to improve your qualifications in the field of kutnery, you know.


----------



## eleannor

u nas mówi się na to farfocle. Ale to chyba tylko w rodzinie; tak czy inaczej, ze słowem kutner też nigdy wcześniej się nie spotkałam... dobrze poszerzyć swoją wiedzę : D


----------



## majlo

Ja słyszałem słowo "farfocel" i Rusak963 też.


----------



## ryba

Dzięki, Eleannor!





majlo said:


> Ja słyszałem słowo "farfocel" i Rusak963 też.


Haha! Ja też. Nawet założyłem o nim nowy temat: farfocel.


----------

